
It’s Time to Get Serious About Exploiting Undefined Behavior - wglb
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/761
======
jejones3141
The only thing that a compiler should do with source code that includes
constructs that have undefined behavior is generate an error message so it can
be corrected.

